# Harbor Freight Drill Bits



## TBone (Oct 19, 2006)

There are 2 sets of HF drill bits on sale.  

1 - 115 PC. 118 DEGREE TITANIUM NITRIDE COATED M2 HIGH SPEED STEEL DRILL BIT SET.  $59.99 reg - $39.99 sale

2 - 115 PC. 135 DEGREE SPLIT POINT TITANIUM NITRIDE COATED HIGH SPEED STEEL DRILL BIT SET.  $49.99 reg - $39.99 sale

Any advantages of one over the other?  The only diffence I can see is the M2 and 135 degree vs 118 degree.
Thanks


----------



## DocStram (Oct 20, 2006)

Good question, Tommy. I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 20, 2006)

I really don't know which ones I have.I got mine over a year ago(115 piece set)
Each time I pick up a bit I haven't used I sharpen it on the Drill Dr. and turn it into a slpit bit.They work great.


----------



## Dario (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> Each time I pick up a bit I haven't used I sharpen it on the Drill Dr. and turn it into a slpit bit.They work great.



Wow...you really are using your Drill Dr!  I have yet to set up mine [].

I got the 135 degree set but would have bought the 118 if it was available.  Someone mentioned that they are supposed to drill straighter .  My set is still unused...still waiting for a new pen kit that will require a new size bit. []


----------



## Skye (Oct 20, 2006)

My folks got me some "woodworkers drill bits", dont know if they were from HF or not. They're black, all have the points that look similar to brad points, but not. Dont know what theyre called. Regardless, they look like they were formed by a monkey cutting tips with a brick. They burn their way through the wood rather than cutting it. If you see them, they come in a little tan tin, avoid them at all cost.


----------



## TBone (Oct 20, 2006)

One of my concerns is that I have one of the original Drill Dr and the angle isn't adjustable.  If all other things were equal, I was going to purchase the set that closest matched the angle of the Drill Dr but can't find any info on what that angle is on my older model.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 20, 2006)

> I got the 135 degree set but would have bought the 118 if it was available.


Not to worry with the DD. You can change that


----------



## Jamie (Oct 20, 2006)

Maybe I'm unlucky but the HF bits I have purchased have not drilled clean holes. I have 3 sets, brad point, metric and regular, every one I have tried either has wobble or the tolerance is off. It almost seems like they are seconds.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 21, 2006)

This may help folks understand a little more about grinding drill bit tips.  

From the Drill Doctor web site:

The 118Â° standard (non-split) general-purpose high-speed drills are used for drilling soft or mild materials such as cold rolled steel, aluminum, and wood.  A 118Â° drill point provides good results, but may cause"walking" at the drill point.  Commonly, a pilot hole is drilled before using a standard drill bit.  

The 135Â° split-point, heavy-duty, high-speed steel drills feature a heavy web construction for extra rigidity.  Use this angle with hard steels, stainless steel, titanium and other hard materials.  The 135Â°split-point eliminates "walking" and reduces thrust.  It also produces smaller chips that won't clog up the hole.  Ideal for hand and portable drills where bushings can't be used.  There is no need to pre-drill a pilot hole with the use of a 135Â°split-point drill bit.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />One of my concerns is that I have one of the original Drill Dr and the angle isn't adjustable.  If all other things were equal, I was going to purchase the set that closest matched the angle of the Drill Dr but can't find any info on what that angle is on my older model.



The non-adjustable Drill Doctor units all sharpen to the standard 118Â° angle.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_.....I got the 135 degree set but would have bought the 118 if it was available.  Someone mentioned that they are supposed to drill straighter.....



Dario:  Not sure which grind you are suggesting drills straighter??  The posts I have seen indicate the 135Â° drills go straighter; but i think that is more due to the split-point configuration than the actual grind angle.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />they look like they were formed by a monkey cutting tips with a brick.


----------



## TBone (Oct 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> The non-adjustable Drill Doctor units all sharpen to the standard 118Â° angle.



Randy, thanks.  This is the info that I was looking for.  If my DD is 118 degrees, wouldn't make much sense to buy the 135's.  Besides, my DD doesn't split points either.[]   Wish I had waited to get one of the later models, but it was a Christmas present from LOML.  Besides with a drill press and (hopefully soon) a Huffman Vise-o-matic [], if you take your time, walking isn't much of a problem.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I have posted this previously but here goes again.
I started out with DD that didn't do splits either.It cost about $80.00 3 years ago and it didn't have a user changeable "wheel"
The idea was you sent it back to DD they changed the "wheel" refurbished it and sent it back to you for $39.95. They also extended the warranty  for the price they charged.
I didn't think it was a bad dea so I called them to find out how I would go abaut sending it back.
While speaking with the nice lady on the phone I learned they had an upgrade program where you could send yours in and add a little more $ and get a better model.
The "better" model sharpened larger bits, made split points and came with an extra "wheel" (they normally sell for $20.00 so I think it is a pretty good deal and because of their upgrade program I wouldn't hesitate to reccomend them or their prodocts to anyone.


----------



## TBone (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info Eagle.  I think I've read that before, but went to the web site and couldn't find any information about an upgrade program.  I will call them the first of the week and ask some questions.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> [br.....Wish I had waited to get one of the later models, but it was a Christmas present from LOML.....



Exactly my situation as well.  I'm going to check out the upgrade program.  I would like to be able to have the split point capability.[


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />.....I started out with DD that didn't do splits either.It cost about $80.00 3 years ago and it didn't have a user changeable "wheel".....



Although the company line is that the wheels on some older models are not user changeable, that isn't completely true.....at least not for the 250 model that I have.  I took my unit apart and discovered that the wheel could be replaced....does require a little extra mechanical effort.  I called DD technical services and confirmed that it could be done and that the wheels available for the other models would fit mine....which they will.  But DD doesn't recommend that folks do this cause if you are not pretty good with a wrench and a screwdriver, you could mess things up.  Note: I've found wheels on eBay for a lot less than what they cost in the stores.

Eagle:  More details, please.  What model did you have and what model did you upgrade to and what did it cost?

I've got an email in to DD to see if the upgrade program is still available.  I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## TBone (Oct 21, 2006)

Randy, I sent an email to DD after my last post as well.  I will let you know what I find out also.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />There are 2 sets of HF drill bits on sale.
> 
> 1 - 115 PC. 118 DEGREE TITANIUM NITRIDE COATED M2 HIGH SPEED STEEL DRILL BIT SET.  $59.99 reg - $39.99 sale
> ...



Soooooo .. does anybody have the answer to this thread's original question?


----------



## TBone (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> Eagle:  More details, please.  What model did you have and what model did you upgrade to and what did it cost?
> 
> I've got an email in to DD to see if the upgrade program is still available.  I'll let you know what I find out.



Randy,
Did you ever get any info from Eagle or Drill Dr?  I sent an email this weekend and have not received a reply.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 24, 2006)

I just checked.
I have the original Drill Dr.750.
They have changed the model it is now called the Drill Dr.750x next generation.
It is on sale on their site for $119.00
I would try calling them again .They were extremely nice to deal with on the phone.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 24, 2006)

Al, I'd go with the 135 degree split points. These either weren't available or weren't on sale when I bought my TN set from HF. I now use my DD to convert them all the SPs when I grab one.


----------



## dfurlano (Oct 24, 2006)

I like split points but I have no data to prove anything.  Just like rootbeer.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />I just checked.
> I have the original Drill Dr.750.
> They have changed the model it is now called the Drill Dr.750x next generation.
> ...



I couldn't find that sale price??  Best price I saw was $177.00.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



This is dirsect from Drill Dr.
http://www.drilldoctorstore.us/drilldoctor2.html


----------



## TBone (Oct 25, 2006)

> This is dirsect from Drill Dr.
> http://www.drilldoctorstore.us/drilldoctor2.html



Eagle,

This is not Drill Doc but Tyler Tool.  However I have bought from them before and had good service.  They are $58 cheaper than Drill Doc sight, although you do lose the special. "Comes with a durable nylon carrying bag and plans for five workshop fixtures. A $60 value."  But you do get the $60 value for only the $58 extra.  Guess the 5 workshop plans are worth $2

 This is a quote from their site.

The Drill Doctor Store is an authorized distributor for all Drill Doctor Products and is a subsidiary of Tyler Tool Company, an industrial supplier since 1963.

Drill Doctor is a registered trademark of Professional Tool Manufacturing, LLC, Ashland, OR. 97520

But I'll take the $58 savings. []  Thanks


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 26, 2006)

T-Bone et al( who ever al is)
Yesterday morning when I saw the post about the DD I Gooogled DD up.Chalk it up to not enough coffee.
If you are looking to buy a DD for the first time I certainly would go to Tyler tool or whoever had the best deal.
I have the old 750  model which IIRC was reduced in price drastically.
I would suggest if someone has one of the models that only sharpens bits up to 1/2" or they would like the advantage of converting their bits into accurate split points that they contact Drill Dr.
I don't know if they have they upgrade program or not but for me it turned out to be a bargain as opposed to buying another sharpener.
Link to Drill Dr.
http://www.drilldr.com/tv/


----------



## TBone (Oct 26, 2006)

That's exactly what I did Eagle.  Just that I hit the DD link.  I sure am glad you hit the Tyler link.  I was looking all over that site to find that price but could only find $177.  You saved me some $$.  Thanks


----------



## TBone (Oct 30, 2006)

FYI...in case anyone is considering ordering.
I ordered the 750X for the $119 price from Tyler Tool @ http://www.drilldoctorstore.us/drilldoctor2.html  I placed order around 2 pm on the 25th, I had a shipping confirmation at 6 pm and package arrived on 27th.  That's service.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> [br
> Randy,
> Did you ever get any info from Eagle or Drill Dr?  I sent an email this weekend and have not received a reply.



TBONE:  It's been over a week, now, and I still have not receiced a response to my email  I intend to send a follow-up as soon as I am done here.  Looks like their customer service has a flaw??


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 30, 2006)

Is the 750X worth the extra $20 over the 500X?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 30, 2006)

don't know anything about the HF DB's.. I got a set from the WoodWright Store in Spring Texas when I first started.. think it is same as the Apprentice set in CSUSA.. 25 pcs Bradpoints.. I usually buy the drill bit that goes with the pen kit when I start a new line of pens.. I do have a set of "Titanium Nitride" coated bits that I bought from a discount tool outlet.. don't use them much.. don't like them much.

I like most of the HF tools I have.


----------



## TBone (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />Is the 750X worth the extra $20 over the 500X?



The 750X will sharpen bits to 3/4".  Then 500X will only sharpen up to 1/2".  It was worth it to me because some of my drill bits are larger than 1/2"


----------



## jughead (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />Is the 750X worth the extra $20 over the 500X?



It is better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jughead_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Sound thinking.  I am going with the 750X


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jughead_
> It is better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.



I can't remember how many times my dad said that to me when I was growing up. [][]


----------



## TBone (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jughead_
> <br />It is better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.



Exact same thing I told my son the first time he asked why I kept my 45 in my truck.   [8D]


----------

